# Shipping companies to use from US to Germany



## Marika

I am American and my husband is German. We are planning on moving back to Germany and need to find a reputable company to ship our household goods. We are not taking any furniture, just clothing, shoes, bedding, photos, and the like. I have found a couple of companies, but am a little unsure of their qualifications. All of the rest (shipping pets, our new home in Germany, etc.) is all set. We really just need to ship our stuff. If anyone has real knowledge of a good company it would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## James3214

Welcome Marika,

You could always try one of our forum sponsors:

Germany - Movers for international moving from or to Germany

Moving to Germany?Relocating,removals to Germany, Berlin

Where are you moving to?


----------



## MunichAmi

I can make an un-recommendation. We used Ocean Star to get our stuff from the US to Germany. While all of our stuff arrived in one piece the billing dept was very unresponsive to our request for a professional invoice. We also thought they would deliver the boxes to our door. Instead they delivered two massive wooden crates at 6 pm and left. We literally had to saw/kick them apart in to get our stuff out. Then we had to saw each piece down, rent a car and haul off the timber. Overall...NOT an A+ experience, lol.


----------



## Marika

MunichAmi said:


> I can make an un-recommendation. We used Ocean Star to get our stuff from the US to Germany a few months ago. While all of our stuff arrived in one piece the billing dept was terrible and very unresponsive to our request for a professional invoice. We also had to pay a lot more than the quote even though the quantity/weight was not that far off. Plus we were told they would deliver the boxes to our door. Instead they delivered two massive wooden crates at 6 pm and left. We literally had to saw/kick them apart in to get our stuff out. Then we had to saw each piece down, rent a car and haul off the timber. Overall...NOT an A+ experience, lol.


Thanks for letting me know about your experience. That is really unfortunate that had to happen to you. I am really glad you told me because they were at the top of the list. I am still trying to get a company, hopefully today. Any information at this point is very helpful!!!


----------



## sherbear

The MI Group moved me from Athens, GA to Mannheim, Germany and I can't say enough good things about them. Everything was top notch. www-themigroup-com (Sorry that's not a real link, this forum won't let me post URLs yet. Narrr.)


----------

